
This Just In: Stack Overflow Defeats Google - Anon84
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2009/07/this-just-in-stack-overflow-defeats-google/
======
karanbhangui
Oh man, I thought this was going to be another 'self hosted > cloud hosting'
posts, but instead got some good ol' humour :)

I love having a good after-taste when reading Atwood's posts, but alas it's
very rare :(

